# 01' Allroad Newbie Question (buttons?)



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

I just bought an 01' but unfortunately it has no owners manuals...
I'm working on getting a set (used) for $50US ----> is this reasonable?
Also, I have some questions regarding a few features:
(1) What is the button located on the drivers side B-Pillar next to the VIN placard that is next to the tailgate release? Its logo is a car with a "beam" from the top... sorry for the crude description
(2) There is a button in the center console next to the parking brake (next to the navi controls) that is on the front right and has a logo with a vehicle with shadows of 3 more... again sorry for the crude description
(3) Power seats- I programmed the memory but everytime I lock and unlock the car, the seat automatically goes to a position of likely the previous owner. HOw do I get around this? I've programmed all the positions but it still goes to this unknown position when unlocking with the key fob
Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 01' Allroad Newbie Question (TorontoCorrado)*

(1) interior motion sensors on/off button....if you want to leave someone or a dog in the car and lock the car without that alarm going off...hit that button before you lock the car.
(2)not sure what you are referring to....maybe mirror controls/folding mirrors
(3) I don't have memory seats so my guess is try putting the seat where you like and hold down a button to "program" that button with your seat and mirror position.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: 01' Allroad Newbie Question (diive4sho)*

Memory seats can be a bit finicky - set seat and set the memory button to #1,2 or 3. 
Key in ignition and either on to ACC or engine running 
push UNLOCK on the remote you want to set to that memory while you hold down the memory button. Turn off and lock car. Should work. Should also set drivers side Climate Control....at least on mine it does 



_Modified by zuma at 4:46 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 01' Allroad Newbie Question (zuma)*

thanks for the replies, they are extremely helpfull!


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

the door unlock/memory seat feature is pretty nifty


----------

